# Sprigging bermuda grass



## will (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone out there ever tried sprigging bermuda grass in September?


----------



## Joey (Jul 31, 2008)

I've sprigged Alicia bermudagrass in September. In my area (central Louisiana), Sept., and Oct. are usually dry months. Therefore, my results were poor and I had to replant. So my advice would be to save your money and labor and wait for early July.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

You want to dig sprigs while they are still dormant. The keep them damp till you get them in the ground, preferably the same day, no later than the next.

For bermudagrass that you are planting just the tops not the roots, then plant them as soon as they green up.


----------

